# Anyone have experience with yeast infections during pregnancy? UPDATE, AGAIN: Post #14



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

I'm 10-weeks pregnant with my first child and fighting a kidney infection. Sadly, kidney infections are pretty routine for me. I think I must have had well over a hundred in my life - I've got lupus and several other health issues.

I'm currently on oral Bactrim and self-injectable Gentamicin. When my labs came back my doctor said that the only reason that she wasn't putting me in the hospital was because she knew that considering my luck I'd end up catching something much worse there, so it was actually safer all-around to just send me home to bed.

Well, now that the peeing of fire has lessened a bit the itching has begun and *POSSIBLE TMI WARNING* I just took a gander at my girly-parts with my compact - tomato red. I know all the natural remedies, eaten more yogurt than I would have cared to in a lifetime, stuffed cloves of garlic where I never thought I would, etc. There's just one problem - they never work with me. I'm a full believer in the power of alternative healing - I go to accupunture as often as I can - but alternative healing just doesn't seem to be fond of me.

I'm dying here. Someone - please! - tell me what I can do RIGHT NOW so that I can get some sleep. I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon to follow up on my kidney infection, but the itching, the burning - it's driving me insane!

Would it be safe to send my DF out in the dark of the Brooklyn night to a drugstore to get me some chemical-laden cream to ease my discomfort or is that a bad idea?


----------



## cagirlintexas (Jun 5, 2007)

Monistat is safe to use. I have already used it once this pregnancy with permission from my OB. I heard someone else mention that its better to use the 3 day or 7 day rather then the 1 day. I used the 3 day one because I needed it gone in 4 days. Anyway mine is back.







I have an appointment with my midwife on Tuesday so I was going to discuss more with her what I can do. She mentioned previously that frequent yeast infections could be a vitamin deficiency so I needed to talk to her further about that. Of course my mom told me a lovely story that when she was pregnant with my brother she had a yeast infection the entire pregnancy. She ended up using monistat every day for the entire pregnancy just to keep it at bay. I hope you feel better quickly. If I wasn't pregnant I love diflucen and always request it when I get an antibiotic prescription but I wouldn't do that in pregnancy. Yeast infections are the worst aren't they!!!


----------



## earthyamber (Apr 9, 2007)

{{Hugs}} Yeast infections are truly terrible! I had a infection (mrsa) that required 2 heavy antibiotics for over 2 weeks to cure it. This was almost a month ago. Just a few days into the treatment, I got a yeast infection. I let it get real bad because I was afraid to treat. It was so red, itchy, lots of discharge, and it cut me up "down there". Just painful. So, I called my OB and they said monistat is safe and to use it! So, I got the 3 day and it worked. I was still on antibiotics so towards the end of the treatment, it started coming back. Now, I am off antibiotics and I am still feeling a yeast infection on the verge of being full-blown. So, I am going to buy more monistat and treat it again.

I would use monistat, it works great and it is safe!


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ugh, I had a bad yeast infection with this pregnancy. I took the Monistat 3 day - the OB's office said the 1 day is too strong. It worked well. I was miserable, and I take probiotics anyway, and that didn't help. I think the garlic made it worse...it hurt soooo bad!


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

This is going to sound strange, but it worked for me when I had VB
when pregnant with my son. Saturate a washcloth with VERY hot water and wring it out. Place it where you're itching. For a moment, you'll feel like it's itching a lot worse, but then it will start going numb. It's temporary, but should give you total relief for about 2-3 hours at a time.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

i actually slather organic plain yogurt all around my lady biz. (to get it inside, i use an empty tampon aplicator)


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, girls. I ended up soaking in the tub while DF told me embarrassing (read: blackmail-worthy) stories from when he was in college to try and keep my mind off of it.

The thing that really worked was that my cat was trying to balance on the edge of the tub, but because he's so big (20+ pounds) he kept sliding off - into the water.

Fun times.

I just got back from seeing my doctor. My blood test results for the kidney infection _are_ down, ever so slightly. And while she's not a GYN, she concurs that, yes, this is a yeast infection. I believe her exact words were "Oh, my God! That _has_ to hurt."

Why yes, doctor 'o mine, it does.

She called my GYN and told him what was up. He said to have me use the Monistat 7-day treatment and then near the end he'll call in a prescription for Diflucan to my pharmacy (I'm on the antibiotics for another week and a half so it's most assuredly going to come back). Considering all the other meds I take and my history for yeast infections we're taking the risk.

Right now, I'm laying back down in my bed (read: prison cell) and doing my best to fight the urge to scratch.









Thanks again.


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

I am 20 weeks pregnant and have had a recurring yeast infection the whole time, so i feel for you.

Apple cider vinegar has worked wonders for me though. Put 2-3 tablespoons in 2 cups of water, you can use it as a douche, or soak a washcloth and put it on ur lady parts to help. It may not cure it, but it did help me with the itching.

I have Monistat 3 a couple of times now, I just hate using it though. I know it's deemed safe, but I worry.


----------



## Carolinamom4 (May 5, 2010)

I was told to use monistat 7 by some of my OBs, 3 day was ok according to others. I think if you are on antibiotics for that much longer, then longer may help. I have had a few YIs during my pregnancies and they are terrible. I've had brown spotting/discharge with them, not the "normal" YI symptoms of excess CM, in fact in pregnancy, YIs seem to dry me up. Bleck. Lol re your cat. Feel better soon and glad your kidneys are doing better. Macrobid has helped me (pre-pregnancy, when it was an issue).


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

The 3 and 1 day yeast creams never worked for me - 7 day was better - and there is an Rx 7 day called Terazole that works the best. Hope you feel better soon!!!!!


----------



## frolick16 (Feb 10, 2004)

I feel your pain, I am on 2000mg of amoxicillin daily for the remainder of my pregnancy (since I was 4 months preggos) for tx of Lyme and I have had one yeast infection after another and the only thing that helped was monistat, in fact they should sponsor me...







, I also do not wear underwear unless i have to and use water to cleanse after urination, I have sat with ice in my vajay-jay, spread my legs in front of a fan, and feel no shame! I cannot wait to get off the abx!


----------



## Adallae (Nov 11, 2009)

Another vote for Monistat, I stocked up on the 7-day with DD. I had a YI that was almost non-stop from 8 weeks to delivery.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

UPDATE

Thanks, mamas!









The itching is pretty much non-existent now and my kidney infection is well on it's way to clearing up as well.

All is well on the Leigh front right now. It's just a matter of time, though.


----------

